# Need advice on buying the following SSDs:



## Raavi (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello

 I want to upgrade my laptop storage with a 120GB SSD. My budget is tight and I will be using it for programming ,everyday use and occasional gaming. I have read about SSD storage technologies like SLC and MLC where I found that MLC are more reliable, I know SSDs last for a while but wanted one with longer life span. While hunting for SSD on internet I stumbled upon ZOTAC ZTSSD-A4P-120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) which is around Rs 2700 which the only MLC SSD I came across. I havent found any proper review about it till now:serious_NF: So should I purchase it?

My shortlisted SSDs from amazon.in are :

Kingston UV300 120GB 2.5-inch Solid State Drive : *Rs 3700*
Kingston SSDNow V100 SATA 3.0GB/s 2.5-inch Solid State Drive : *Rs 2300*
CHIPREX 120GB SSD 2.5" TLC ADVANCE SERIES : *Rs 2800.*
ZOTAC ZTSSD-A4P-120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) : *Rs 2700*

I am now confused :confused_NF:which to choose ZOTAC,CHIPREX or Kingston.Only ZOTAC SSD is MLC ,rest are TCS SSDs. I am thinking to buy either ZOTAC or CHIPREX, or should I go for Kingston UV300. It will be great help if I get any information on this.
Thank-you in advance.:smile_NF:


----------

